# Old Montgomery Ward Wood Splitter Information Needed



## Tech_spec (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi Everyone.

So I was recently given an old Montgomery Ward wood splitter that used to belong to my grandpa. It was used recently and noticed that since it's been sitting, it's been leaking hydraulic fluid and possibly oil from the engine.

I don't know if there are even any manuals existing for repair or maintenance, let alone parts.

The only model number I can find on it is barely readable and only the first 7 characters can be made out, TMO 2444-----. The closest model I found online by searching for this was Model TMO 24440C 284G, but I'm not even sure if this is the exact one.
I found a couple forum posts mentioning this model basically saying that it's so old that parts probably don't exist anymore and it will need to be modified with newer parts/equipment.

Can anyone advise on any possible repair information, parts, or any other sources that could help out?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ty for the pix!
well first things first.
tow it to the car wash and give it a bath.
watch so you do not blow the tags off the unit..
use the white wall tire cleaner on it to help with the oil every where...
then service the engine, new spark plug, air filter, oil change use 10-30 engine oil.
and fill the hyd with universal tractor hyd oil.
then test run for leaks.
you might want to upgrade the hoses with new hoses.
that unit could be 1995-2004 that is when they made that engine unless it was updated.


----------



## Tech_spec (Jul 1, 2021)

@iowagold Great set of steps. By white wall tire cleaner, do you mean a cleaner like this?: Amazon.com: Duragloss 701 Whitewall Tire Cleaner - 22 oz, White: Automotive
Does a cleaner like this really clean up oil and hydraulic fluid? Are there any other cleaners you know of that could be used as well?

Other than that, seems pretty straightforward. If pieces need to be taken off or taken apart, i'm just worried about doing it correctly or doing the certain steps in order.
Do you know of any decent tutorials on taking one apart or things to be wary of?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

they have that stuff on tap at most car washes.
select the dial
westlys bleach white works the best.
it cuts the junk. well

and then simple green works well too.

plastic bag the air cleaner.


----------



## Tech_spec (Jul 1, 2021)

@iowagold I was just thinking of doing a home job with a hose and some cleaner or something. I don't have the means to drag it to a car wash to hose it down.
So Westlys Bleach White and Simple Green. Might try the Simple Green Degreaser first because it's a little cheaper and see how it works out, then move to the tire cleaner.
Thanks for those tips!


----------



## MacroPc (Jul 6, 2021)

When I get a peice of equipment with a smaller gas engine that has problems with leaking oil I just replace the motor with a brand new predator engine from Harbor Freight. Theyre only $100 - $120 depending what store you get it from and they are great cheap engines. That would take care of your oil issue.
Now for the hydraulic oil issue replacing the hoses is a good start. You can check all the fittings and seals on the ram for leaks. Be sure to change the hyd oil filter and use thread tape on all connectors.

One more note: if the hydraulic oil is at all cloudy you will want to flush and replace that, remember the ram holds alot of the oil so a good flush is recommended.


----------

